# 2.5 month old puppy



## sledgod (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I recently went to view a gsd kennel and picked this male puppy from the litter. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if he looks healthy and im not missing anything from what i saw. 

The kennel are champions locally and compete overseas, have featured in press releases... etc. I saw them wash and feed the dogs, and the puppy's vet papers seemed in check. They wouldn't release him until 12 weeks when he completes his vaccination. 

The only thing that stood out was how easy it was to sell the dog to me. Perhaps I am being a bit paranoid, but would like people's opinion. 

I am based in Hong Kong

Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Does the pup come with a health guarantee? Some contracts will state that the owner has 24 hrs. to have the puppy checked over by a vet and if the vet finds something wrong the pup can be returned. Also, do you know if the pup's parents have good hips/elbows?


----------



## sledgod (Jul 17, 2014)

The parents have good hips and elbows, both from good bloodlines in Europe. No guarantee was mentioned however, I shall enquire further on that. 

I think the fact the owner saying he hasn't been for his shower, also made me question the place. All the puppies on this forum look way fluffier than the one i saw... his brothers and sisters were showered, and one of his siblings looked much smaller than the rest (ears standing fully at 8 weeks too), dont know if this is due to poor breeding or if its natural they vary a lot in size.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

There is usually the biggest in the litter, the smallest (the runt), and then the rest about the same or close to in a purebred litter. For a mixed bred litter, there can be a wide variation. You could inquire if they dna tested the puppies to determine the parentage. My Sting and all his littermates had to be tested because after the dam was bred to the chosen sire, that night another dog climbed the fence and mated with her. So of a litter of 12, 2 had one sire, and the rest another. For the coat, the puppy in the photo looks like a stockhair. It could be the puppy photos you have seen on the forum have longhair or plush coats.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

How did you get on? Did you adopt the puppy??


----------

